# Looking for other tracks.



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

I live in Ottumwa IA. and looking for other tracks that might be close by say a hour or so. we are racing on a 100 foot 4 lane tomy track. it has around 55 feet of staights and around 26 turns on a 16x7 table. Astron power supply,lap timer 2000 with IR LEDs(wich seems to work great).All in my modest little basement.It would be nice to find other tracks in area to visit and to invite to ours, even if you dont have a track and looking for some where to race let me know.


----------



## rudykizuty (Aug 16, 2007)

*But what about yours?*



H.O. Slotrods said:


> we are racing on a 100 foot 4 lane tomy track. it has around 55 feet of staights and around 26 turns on a 16x7 table. Astron power supply,lap timer 2000 with IR LEDs(wich seems to work great).All in my modest little basement.
> 
> 
> > That description calls for some pics. Enquiring minds want to see
> ...


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Everyone's still waiting for track pics!!!!!!  How far are you from Texas?


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

Ok I will try to get pics tonight and post them.


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

Here it is the best pic i can get of the track.Some of the coners are cut off in the pic but you get a good ideal. and a pic of a couple of my customs. We run everything from standard afx to mega g. It takes a good tuned SRT about 5 sec for a lap. A good MT about 17 sec. 440x2 around 11sec.We have 10 min races (10 min on a lane,switch lanes,marshal your own car)every sat night. Man do we have a ball. 
The rollback car hauler is a tyco cab.with a afx semi rear body.chassie is afx non mag.The 41 willys body is a JL thunder jet 500 on a afx MT, yes on a MT.Little red wagon i think is a tyco body,on a non mag chassie with blue red wire arm.yellow blue mags. It has no problem wheelie the full length of the straight.The 30 duece is a chopped afx body on a SRT narrow chassie.BSRT motor, fun to play with.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

nice stuff!i like that layout!i have backstraight envy!our place is so tiny i would take up the whole kitchen with that track!don't think the TM would approve somehow,LOL!nice customs too!so the willys is on a mt chassis eh?hmmmmmmm mine is on a stock nos tjet chassis with afx wheels and axles...ya got me thinkin!


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

hey slotnewbie,thank u. most of us like the backstaight too,kind of our little dragstrip.planning to build a drag strip but i dont have room for a 20 foot 1/4 mile so it will have to be a 1/8 mile,oh well.on the willys as i am sure u know you have to cut the body mounting ears off of the chassie.then i drill down into the chassie and bridge the gap.then use the opening for the body mount, clips on and off holds nicely.i make my own aluminum wheels,with stock axles.of cource it needed a set of moons. my bad this is track building. later


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thanks for the tip!i have a spare mt around somewheres...so you machine wheels too?nice...you are a machinist by trade then,i am guessing?


----------



## H.O. Slotrods (Jan 30, 2009)

no,body man 3 years, auto tech 20 years,driver for 4 years.i do alot of fabs on alot of things car,motorcycles,biycles,RCs,slotcars.i dont buy it if can fab it,and i fab it if i cant buy it.if u know what i mean.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yeah.our dragstrip is 15 ' long,and it works well enough.we don't have high end cars just what we got kickin around.


----------

